#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-03-16
<zillah> greenbean!
<Greenbean> Heya Zillah
<zillah> whatcha up to man?
<Greenbean> avoiding some programming for Dr. Zhang.
<Greenbean> LD
<zillah> lol
<zillah> still AMPT?
<Greenbean> It's the same stuff you did I think. I just have a utility I wrote to make things go faster.
<zillah> i was adding jpsi to all the ampt code
<Greenbean> Okay, then I'm not doing ANYTHING you were doing. The simulation is done in FORTRAN I think. I just take the data and make it pretty.
<zillah> but the ratio of part/collision wasn't coming out right, esp at n<1000 i think
<zillah> yeah, i was modifying the fortran to add jpsi particles
<Greenbean> I think he's got the simulation down. We're pretty happy with it at the moment.
<zillah> if there are comments in the code that start with cmc instead of cbz, that's me  lol
<Greenbean> A guy from China came in for a couple of weeks last summer to help him parallellize the code.
<zillah> ah cool
<Greenbean> Now I just get .res files that have to be concatanated and crunched.
<zillah> fun stuff
<Greenbean> I wrote the tool in (now get this) awk.
<zillah> awk rawks
<Greenbean> I've got about 10 files that are called sequentially from a bash shell. It makes pretty data that I take into gnuplot.
<Greenbean> And awk was written by someone insane.
<zillah> lmao
<zillah> i have a hardcopy manual for awk somewhere at my store
<zillah> it's from the 70s i think
<Greenbean> Who the fuck calls a file from outside the main body of the program?
<Greenbean> Well, the three guys responsible for awk thought it was a good idea.
<zillah> i miss working on that stuff
<zillah> i'm considering a master's in computational physics at uni of memphis
<Greenbean> It just strikes me as a workaround that never got fixed the right way.
<Greenbean> There's such a thing?
<zillah> yep
<Greenbean> So basically you'll be getting a masters in what I'm doing right now?
<Greenbean> Or do I not understand what computational physics is?
<zillah> yep
<zillah> Computational Physics, thesis program (30 credit hours)
<zillah> (Physics Program core requirement*: 9 credit hours, Concentration requirement: 6 credit hours, Thesis: 6 credit hours, Additional courses: 9 credit hours)
<zillah> http://www.memphis.edu/gradcatalog/degreeprog/cas/phys.php
<Greenbean> Just 30? That's ... short!
<Greenbean> Where do you hope to go with that degree?
<zillah_> grrr
<Greenbean> What the hell?
<zillah_> i missed anything that was said after i pasted that link
<zillah_> i have a bad battery and accidentally unplugged my laptop
<Greenbean> I said that 30 credit hours seems short enough, and asked what you planned to do with a degree in comp phys.
<zillah> oh, i guess just play with fortran all day lol
<Greenbean> Zhang didn't let me see that code.
<Greenbean> He'd rather I actually analyze data so we can publish.
<zillah> yeah
<zillah> i think i have all the ampt code somewhere
<zillah> it's all online, but not in the form you are using it in now
<Greenbean> And really, the problem was that the analysis was a pain in the ass. You could do it by hand if you *really* wanted to, but I needed to write that tool.
<zillah> yeah
<Greenbean> I've made it a black box. Data goes on your desktop, run the tool. Folder created and populated with data ready for gnuplot.
<zillah> awesome
<Greenbean> On a netbook with an atom processor.
<zillah> lmao
<Greenbean> Or I can run it on my desktop, which would get bored with piddly shit like this.
<zillah> i've been playing with monte carlo methods to calculate pi
<Greenbean> Really?
<zillah> monte carlo is how most of the core of ampt work
<zillah> works*
<Greenbean> I thought that was straighforward.
<zillah> well it is
<zillah> lol
<zillah> i'm starting simple
<Greenbean> Now is AMPT something that Zhang is using now?
<Greenbean> It's only known to me as "the simulation"
<zillah> yeah
<zillah> i think i have the ampt paper if you wanna read it lol
<Greenbean> Sun comes up, sun comes down, you can't explain that.
<zillah> it's a collection of 5 other programs
<Greenbean> Tide goes in, stain comes out. You can't explain that.
<zillah> hijing, zpc, etc
<zillah> lmfao
<Greenbean> Okay, so this is just a massive toolchain.
<zillah> yep
<Greenbean> We need one huMONgous bash wrapper.
<Greenbean> Getting chili
<zillah> http://cdsweb.cern.ch/record/392858/files/9907017.pdf
<zillah> you'll probably recognize some gnuplot graphs lol
<Greenbean> I think he wanted me to read this, actually.
<zillah> that's ampt in a nutshell
<Greenbean> Yep.  That's them. Kind of ugly though.
<zillah> hijing is the monte-carlo generator
<Greenbean> wait... tamu.edu? Was this his graduate work?
<zillah> yeah i think so
<Greenbean> Well, at least his English has improved.
<zillah> now dr. li is at tamu
<Greenbean> where is that?
<zillah> texas a&m
<Greenbean> Okay.
<zillah> they've both been working on that, but zhang uses it for particle accelerator collisions and li uses it to study stars
<zillah> i think
<Greenbean> Well it's fundamentally the same thing.
<Greenbean> Except that no star can fuse Au.
<zillah> lol, well it could if you could get the au to it probably  :P
<Greenbean> Nothing short of a supernova is going to do that. Most likely going to fuse Fe into superheavies and Au, Pb, and everything else would be a decay product.
<Greenbean> I say that like you don't know this already, right?
<zillah> lol
<zillah> my astronomy is poor, i'm not even sure what classifies a supernova
<zillah> i'm in zhangs world...accelerators
<zillah> actually i have problems with non-newtonian physics
<zillah> i should have been an engineer :P
<Greenbean> A star runs out of Oxygen to fuse at its core and only iron is left. Fusing iron is exothermic, and fusion can't continue. The core collapses under its own weight because there is no more outward pressure. The iron rebounds from this and the resulting shock wave rips the star apart.
<zillah> see...i though stars just made deuterium and helium from fusing hydrogen
<zillah> i'm dumb  :(
<Greenbean> They do.  That's the first stage. Then they fuse Helium (iff they're big enough, and our sun is). Then they fuse the He into carbon *our sun isn't big enough)
<Greenbean> Then carbon to O2, O2 to Fe. Fe to asplosion.
<zillah> ah, so i'm not so dumb then
<Greenbean> Nope. You're pretty bright.
<zillah> but not as bright as a supernova
<zillah> heh
<Greenbean> Not much is.
<Greenbean> But I can see how a radiative transport model could be used to study stellar fusion.
<zillah> yep
<Greenbean> *Very* simple case.
<Greenbean> I got to give a rather comprehensive talk at the ASU symposium last spring on this.
<zillah> ah cool
<Greenbean> It was great.
<Greenbean> There was a girl there from the math department. Nobody followed a word she said. Even the other PhDs
<zillah> lmao
<zillah> not even dr. paulsen?
<Greenbean> Wasn't there.
<Greenbean> It was Dr. Choi's student I think.
<Greenbean> I had no idea what to ask during Q&A.
<Greenbean> Nobody did.
<Greenbean> "Did you have to use fractions?"
<zillah> LMAO
<zillah> are you still a physics major?
<Greenbean> Yep.
<zillah> so when's graduation?
<Greenbean> But I'll probably finish my philosophy degree first.
<Greenbean> Not sure. I got scrammed in cal 2 again. I missed the midterm and can't make it up.
<zillah> ouch
<Greenbean> Shit happens.
<zillah> i took it during the summer with paulsen and did great
<zillah> i had cal 3 with abernathy and barely passed though
<Greenbean> I'm going 1/2 time next fall. I've got too much on my plate. I'd like to do it during the summer, but I'm not sure how I'll pay for it.
<zillah> which killed me later in math phys and e&m on the vector calculus
<Greenbean> Thing is, I KNOW this shit. I know I know it. I just don't have time to practice.
<zillah> you're doing better than i did then...i had no clue what was going on most of the time
<Greenbean> So you didn't do the same kinds of problems over and over again like in other physics courses?
<zillah> not really, we usually only had time to pick problems here and there it seemed...not much repetition
<Greenbean> So far, the math in my physics courses vs. the math in my calculus courses is nothing alike.
<zillah> lol, get used to that  :P
<Greenbean> I can generally rape-stomp physics mathematics.
<Greenbean> Because it makes sense.
<Greenbean> Physics is to math what sex is to masturbation.
<zillah> lol jennifer didn't seem impressed with that idea...but she was a math major  lol
<Greenbean> So am I and she can be wrong if she wants.
<zillah> i missed out on my math minor
<Greenbean> What did you lack?
<zillah> turns out the statistics class i took didn't count towards the minor, so i was three hours short
<kwadroke> anyone still around?
<zillah> hi kwadroke
<kwadroke> hello zillah
<Greenbean> That sucks zillah
<zillah> how are you tonight?
<Greenbean> I suppose you could GET those three hours, but meh...
<kwadroke> doing ok
<zillah> yeah, i think a physics major implies a math minor anyhow
<Greenbean> From Dr. Gunther: "If you can do physics, everybody already knows you can do math."
<zillah> lol exactly
<Greenbean> Damn fractions.
<DoubleB> Now why can't they talk about cool stuff like this on the news? http://www.space.com/11127-nasa-space-station-robot-unpack-robonaut2.html
<Greenbean> Because it has nothing to do with either Paris Hilton or Charlie Sheen.
<kwadroke> good or cool news doesn't get good ratings
<kwadroke> that's why we have the internet
<Greenbean> Fox News to the rescue.
<zillah> he looks awesome! i want one!
<Greenbean> But seriously, regarding Glenn Beck, how bat-shit crazy do you have to be to make Bill O'Reilly look well adjusted?
<DoubleB> lol!
<zillah> lol
<kwadroke> now how does that robot look like r2d2?
<zillah> dude...robonaut uses powerpc processors
<kwadroke> besides it's white?
<DoubleB> Greenbean, do you have a bug out bag and a year's worth of can goods?
<Greenbean> I was just looking at that. Guess it runs Amiga OS.
<DoubleB> yeah I saw that zillah ibm must have helped GM
<kwadroke> Debian runs on PPC
<Greenbean> ... WHO SENT YOU!?!?
<Greenbean> I have an Ubuntu disk around here somewhere that runs on my old G3 blue and white.
<zillah> haha, i have a blue g3 too, but the power supply and/or logic board died
<Greenbean> Wonder why they went with POWER?
<kwadroke> yeah. there used to be a PPC version of Ubuntu
<DoubleB> the PPC Ubuntu is not well supported these days
<Greenbean> Neither is the platform to my understanding.
<DoubleB> heh
<kwadroke> IBM likes PPC
<Greenbean> Really?
<kwadroke> POWER is their processor, if I remember correctly
<zillah> Performance Optimization With Enhanced RISC
<zillah> = POWER
<Greenbean> Wouldn't ARM be a better efficiency choice?
<kwadroke> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/power/library/pa-powerppl/
<zillah> i would think so
<kwadroke> I was thinking the same
<Greenbean> I'm just jealous because I don't have my own space droid.
<zillah> nasa probably has tons of PPC programmers though and nobody writing arm code yet
<Greenbean> Possibly this thing hit the drawing board long before ARM was a thing. I've been hearing about it for at least the last two years.
<kwadroke> most tech nasa uses is typically 5 years or more out of date
<Greenbean> I've got first-hand experience of those NDA lock-in deals.
<DoubleB> so when are the sexbots coming out?
<kwadroke> lol
<Greenbean> http://www.realdoll.com/
<Greenbean> Way ahead of you, buddy.
<kwadroke> America is not the leader in that. Look to Japan for those
<DoubleB> lol
<DoubleB> Japan has some kickass robots
<zillah> and i think ppc is suited well for parallel processing, not sure about arm
<Greenbean> Yeah zillah, but 38 processors?
<kwadroke> ppc is pretty mature
<Greenbean> I might just buy that argument if they were using, say, one.
<DoubleB> ha
<zillah> ummm...why would you need parallel processing with only one processor?
<kwadroke> might be lower power ppcs so they needed to have several
<Greenbean> Oh to hell with it. Let's make our own.
<zillah> i still want to make a computer for the weather balloon stuff using a PIC micro
<Greenbean> @zillah: They didn't say a total of 38 cores, they said physical cpu's.
<Greenbean> Now is this thing some sort of telo-operator?
<Greenbean> I seem to remember reading that it was.
<zillah> is what thing?
<DoubleB> they called it a waiter in one paragraph
<DoubleB> :P
<Greenbean> Heh.
<zillah> lol
<Greenbean> What I'm attempting to get at is that this robot couldn't possibly interact with its environment autonomously. The state of robotics isn't there. However telo-operators are old news. I could see R2 being remotely controlled and mimicking 1:1 movements from a technician somewhere.
<kwadroke> "imagine a beowulf cluster of these"
<zillah> lol kwadroke
<kwadroke> I'm sure someone on the ISS will be controlling it
<Greenbean> Well, if it's in LEO, it could be controlled from the ground.
<zillah> lol yeah but the lag would be like playing WoW on satellite modem
<Greenbean> When you're tightening bolts, that's acceptable.
<Greenbean> The delay would be around 1/10th second round trip.
<Greenbean> If abortion is murder, then are blowjobs cannibalism? Discuss.
<DoubleB> no jacking of is murder
<DoubleB> *off
<kwadroke> lol
<DoubleB> I think Palin would think so.
<Greenbean> Well, little Sarah is a special case.
<Greenbean> Can you imagine how much worse she would be talked about if she wasn't hot?
<DoubleB> heh
<DoubleB> I heard her army hero son was put in the army for being a little dick.
<Greenbean> That's a good place to get that fixed.
<DoubleB> you know to teach him a thang or two
<Greenbean> Hey, I've been through some of that myself. It's a good place to get your attitude adjusted.
<kwadroke> anyone tried the new Red Eclipse 1.0 yet?
<Greenbean> What is it?
<kwadroke> First Person Shooter
<kwadroke> uses the Cube 2/Sauerbraten engine
<Greenbean> You know, I almost reflexively asked if it had a Linux client.
<DoubleB> I am not criticizing it. I support the military.
<Greenbean> Downloading it now.
<zillah> i'll be back in a min
<Greenbean> Righto
<kwadroke> Greenbean: yes, it has a Linux client :)
<kwadroke> although I'm on a Windows box right now :(
<Greenbean> I've got a nice multi-box at the moment.
<Greenbean> Which just barely booted this morning. It wouldn't post.
<Greenbean> Found the problem. Get this. I left some of the PCI slot covers off my machine, right? A mouse crawled inside and TOOK A SHIT ON MY GRAPHICS CARD.
<DoubleB> awesome
<Greenbean> I know, right?
<DoubleB> zillah, had a mouse jump out at him on the bench. :D
<DoubleB> as soon as he opened the customer's computer case
<DoubleB> :P
<DoubleB> the*
<Greenbean> Wow. I'm surprised it stayed still that long.
<zillah> the netbook full of roaches was pretty neat
<Greenbean> Don't you just love those?
<zillah> as soon as it started getting hot they came running out by the dozens
<Greenbean> Why don't more people use the Cube2 engine?
<DoubleB> I love chain smoker's computers
<kwadroke> no idea. I like the engine
<DoubleB> smell gook
<Greenbean> I understand the Unigine is nice, but it's going to take more than a couple of benchmarks to sell me.
<Greenbean> I stopped working on other people's computers.
<Greenbean> I fixed one thing for a guy, and every problem he had from then on was my fault.
<Greenbean> Fuck these people. If they can't deal with misbehaving software, it's their own god damned fault I say.
<DoubleB> lol
<zillah> fixing computers for people would be a lot more fun sometimes if it weren't for the people
<Greenbean> My favorite phrase "Well, cain't ya just look at it?"
<DoubleB> I had a Superintendent ask me what his email password was. during an iPad training` Like I know that shit.
<Greenbean> It. Is. Not. A. Car.
<Greenbean> Nice.
<Greenbean> Probably "password"
<zillah> lol DoubleB
<DoubleB> yeah really
<zillah> superintendent huh?...was his passwd "God"?
<DoubleB> no that super is very tech savy
<DoubleB> he did not need any assistance
<DoubleB> surprised zillah ?
<zillah> that a superintendent would be tech savvy?
<zillah> in our area, yes that surprises me
<DoubleB> he has an iPhone
<Greenbean> "Well, I have a friend who's good with computers and he looked at it before I brought it to you."
<DoubleB> My fav
<zillah> lol i love that one
<DoubleB> zillah, had an old lady that said her grandson that was in the navy could not fix it so it could not be fixed. He REALLY FUCKED IT UP.
<Greenbean> "Sure thing. Wipe the hard drive and reinstall Windows. That'll be $100.
<Greenbean> There comes a point that your data is no longer important to me.
<DoubleB> remember that one zillah?
<Greenbean> What all did he do? Delete all those viruses in the System32 folder?
<Greenbean> You can tell they're viruses if they've been named *.dll
<DoubleB> You can reinstall my pirated copy of office and PS right?
<zillah> yeah, i still want to punch her in the head
<zillah> and her son too
<Greenbean> Yes I can!  And I won't!
<Greenbean> But there are shady shops that do.
<DoubleB> Greenbean, no he installed the wrong wirless driver like 50 times
<Greenbean> Okay, that's a mess. But how did it bork the computer?
<Greenbean> I would imagine Windows would just ignore them.
<Greenbean> Or was it *almost* the right driver?
<zillah> well i think he did some other crazy stuff when installing the wrong driver 10 different way didn't work
<Greenbean> LOL
<DoubleB> well I think he messed with some of windows networking files
<zillah> i just remember that one being REALLY weird
<Greenbean> So did you fix this or did you wipe?
<DoubleB> We fixed it but I don't remeber what we did
<Greenbean> We all know Greenbean's Windows Fixit Suite.
<DoubleB> no formats
<DoubleB> :P
<Greenbean> My method is guaranteed to work.
<Greenbean> ;)
<zillah> jennifer got onto me last night about the "no formats"
<zillah> says i'm spending too much time on some machines
<zillah> and she's right, to an extent
<Greenbean> Well, don't get me wrong. I understand that you should try to actually fix the problems. Formats are the nuclear option.
<DoubleB> yeah
<Greenbean> And some of the stuff you've been describing tonight puts my hand on the shiny red button.
<zillah> my problem is that i usually get it almost done...but there's one small problem left, like a rootkit blocking windows updates or something
<Greenbean> "I fucked the registry with a corncob. Can you fix it? My cat peed in there too."
<DoubleB> I still don't see how people can fuck up computers so badly. I used windows for years and never had problems like they do.
<Greenbean> You don't DoubleB? Click here to find out how!
<DoubleB> heh :D
<zillah> LMAO
<kwadroke> the thing is we learn from our mistakes and fix them. most people don't
<Greenbean> We care.
<kwadroke> that too
<Greenbean> We're curious. We like solving problems. At least I know zillah and I do.
<DoubleB> You have won a prize! CLICK HERE YOU STUPID BASTARD!
<zillah> i usually do
<zillah> i'm kinda tired of problems at the moment though
<DoubleB> I like the ones that have 6 different virus/spyware removal software installed. And ask why is it so slow?
<kwadroke> and they still have spyware
<Greenbean> That's one of my main gripes with Windows. You need a malware scrubber, an anti-virus suite, and a firewall. That's over 33% of your processing power right there.
<DoubleB> I am tired of being Powerpoint Bitch for our director. :(
<zillah> or 133% if you use norton internet security
<DoubleB> :D
<Greenbean> That's so accurate I can't even laugh.
<Greenbean> I want to. It just hurts.
<DoubleB> And she calls a least one of the tech staff at night to help her with her blackberry
<Greenbean> I'm going to regret asking this, but how long has she had it?
<Greenbean> And is it always the same problem?
<DoubleB> oh a month I guess
<DoubleB> she gets deep into a menu and can't get out of it
<Greenbean> Pebcak.
<DoubleB> They need to make a jitterbug that checks email
<Greenbean> I think there was just such a device for desktops at one point.
<zillah> the blackberry confuses me too
<DoubleB> she will hear about some app on the radio on her way in to work and she will want me to install it on her iPad
<zillah> but i've only spent 3 minutes total on one
<DoubleB> And she can never remember the name of it just what it does
<DoubleB> I hate iPads :(
<Greenbean> Well I'll give her marks for being interested in technology.
<Greenbean> They're an electric Etch-a-Sketch, yes.
<zillah> i'm going to have you install software on my andoid tablet  :P
<kwadroke> lol
<Greenbean> Heh
<Greenbean> But in all honesty, I would accept an iPad if you gave me one. I'm just not dropping 500 clams on one.
<DoubleB> agreed
<zillah> same here
<DoubleB> it is always games usually she wants
<DoubleB> and they must be free. 100k salary and she will not spring for an .99 app.
<DoubleB> Man I must really not like this woman 0.0
<zillah> lol
<Greenbean> We weren't picking up on that at all.
<DoubleB> well i guess she is not all bad. just annoying
<DoubleB> as hell
<Greenbean> I know a lady like that.
<DoubleB> but I like my job so yeah
<zillah> oh no, someone ate spaghetti in the shower again
<Greenbean> The things you do to make that kind of money put you in situations fairly well removed from ordinary reality.
<Greenbean> Speaking of reality, what the fuck, zillah?
<DoubleB> I am having sex in the vase right now!
<DoubleB> KABOOM!
<zillah> LMAO
<DoubleB> inside joke
<DoubleB> need to find the link for Greenbean
<Greenbean> I have been brought up to speed on the dick on the shower thing.
<Greenbean> My life is complete.
<DoubleB> bootydubs
<DoubleB> Have you ever watched the videos at thewebsiteisdown.com?
<Greenbean> I'm not sure if I have.
<DoubleB> very funny
<Greenbean> Wow.  Apparently Glenn Beck said some stupid shit about the situation in Japan.
<Greenbean> Who would have thought?
<DoubleB> oh God now what?
<Greenbean> Well, he's not saying that the whole mess was divine punishment, but he's not *not* saying that, either.
<DoubleB> Jesus
<DoubleB> I doesn't work that way
<DoubleB> It*
<Greenbean> “I’m not saying God is, you know, causing earthquakes,” the conservative pundit said on Monday’s show. But Beck added that he’s “not not saying that, either.”   “Whether you call it Gaia, or whether you call it Jesus, there’s a message being sent and that is, ‘Hey, you know that stuff we’re doing?  Not really working out real well.’ Maybe we should stop doing some of it.”
<Greenbean> Beck later referenced the Ten Commandments, and sugested that following them is an antidote to global chaos.
<DoubleB> Is he Pat Roberts mini me?
<Greenbean> You'd be forgiven for confusing the two.
<Greenbean> If this is the kind of stuff his god is prone to doing, I say we kill the evil bastard before he hurts anybody else.
<DoubleB> What are the Japs doing that is so bad? being respectful? being somewhat environmentally responsible?
<DoubleB> If you noticed they do not loot each other in these times
<Greenbean> Well obviously they're doing something God doesn't like because he poured his wrath out on them.
<DoubleB> but they are not awesome like us god fearing americans
<Greenbean> They're god fearing now.
<Greenbean> You see, DoubleB, His ways are not our ways. He has a Higher Reason for what he allowed to happen to the Godless Japanese.
<Greenbean> It's to bring us all closer to Him. Duh!
<DoubleB> yeah right maybe radiation fearing
<DoubleB> Ok......
<Greenbean> ...
<Greenbean> I feel dirty.
<DoubleB> I don't know why people hate so much in the name of the Lord
<DoubleB> dangerous is you ask me.
<Greenbean> It's because the things he's done in the past aren't exactly nice.
<DoubleB> If God worked like that he may have already struck Glenn and Pat down.
<Greenbean> Famines, plagues, droughts, diseases, mass murders, executions, torture, and the ice-capades.
<DoubleB> :D
<DoubleB> and Katrina happened to punish the poor black folks right?
<Greenbean> We can only hope. But let's not call a spade a hand operated excavation implement. Beck, Robertson, Falwell, and co. are hate mongering idiots. Simple minds have simple ways. No room for grey or reality. Everything must be black and white to these people.
<DoubleB> Agreed
<Greenbean> No, Katrina happened because of all the Voodoo and gambling and Mardi Gras stuff.
<DoubleB> Oh right
<Greenbean> That or a low pressure supercell hit a vulnerable seawall in morbid need of repair and it gave way. I can never remember which.
<DoubleB> Everyone goes to church on ash wednesday for forgiveness so what is the problem?
<Greenbean> They believe God is real and that praying actually fixes stuff.
<DoubleB> Fuck it lets have some king cake
<Greenbean> No thanks, I'm on one of them there special diets.
<DoubleB> Duct tape fixes stuff
<Greenbean> Bailing wire goes a long way, too.
<DoubleB> Ha!
<Greenbean> But you only need two things in your toolbox: duct tape and wd 40.
<Greenbean> One is for stuff that moves that shouldn't and the other is for stuff that doesn't move that should.
<DoubleB> heh
<Greenbean> Oh, and a big fuggin hammer.
<DoubleB> What is the old term? "If you can't Duct it Fuck it!"
<Greenbean> HA
<Greenbean> Who are all these people logged in that are quiet?
<DoubleB> Idlers
<zillah> i'm heading to bed guys
<DoubleB> nite
<Greenbean> I've got class in the AM. I'm out before too much longer. Just going to try red eclipse first.
<zillah> have fun  :)
<Greenbean> Hope I don't have to build it.
<Greenbean> Well, my dick's on fire. I'll be back some other day.
#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-03-17
<Greenbean> Hey room
<Greenbean> Anybody tried Red Eclipse besides me?
<Greenbean> Hmm... Idle room
<MarchHair> never heard of it... googling...
<kwadroke> I have
<MarchHair> shiny. looks like my free time may have taken another hit. ;)
<MarchHair> work's done for the day tho. see you all later.
<Greenbean> What'd you think of it kwadroke?
<Greenbean> Okies
#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-03-18
<Ahmuck> lota people here today
<kwadroke> really?
<kwadroke> looks to be the same amount as usual to me
#ubuntu-us-ar 2012-03-14
<kwadroke> party time?
<az7> chat night !
<TommyT1> I finally made it
<TommyT1> had to remember the GHOST command
<az7> ah
<TommyT1> oops it says I'm TommyT1 -- I should be TommyT. I'm going to try again...
<TommyT> OK I'm back
<az7> welcome back
<kwadroke> what's happenin?
<TommyT> I haven't been here much in months... I think I was here a week or two ago when kwadroke and I were the only ones
<kwadroke> I think it was a couple weeks ago
<kwadroke> when you were telling me about those $35 PCs
<TommyT> did you talk to them at Luyet?
<kwadroke> which I got a few of them
<kwadroke> yes
<TommyT> my only complaint was they were picky about RAM
<TommyT> it took a couple of tries before I found sticks that would take them to 1GB
<kwadroke> I don't need much for what I'm doing
<TommyT> I probably don't need much but nowadays 1GB seems like the minimum if you're running much recent software
<kwadroke> yeah
<Num83rGuy> Are these old PCs?
<kwadroke> I'd like to get a GB in each
<TommyT> The one I bought was Dell Optiplex something... I think it was made in 2003 or 2004
<kwadroke> I think these are GX-250's
<Num83rGuy> Ah, just making sure you didn't find something like the Pi but with upgradeable RAM.
<kwadroke> that would be cool
<kwadroke> like to get some when they become available again
<Num83rGuy> I used to get PCs out of the trash and refurb them and give them to kids but, I haven't found one in years.
<TommyT> I ordered a couple of sticks from a vendor off of Amazon, and found that each worked individually, but when I put both in, the machine only saw one of them. (Declared one "bad.")
<TommyT> SO I found a vendor on eBay who listed some as being compatible... "Dell Optiplex GX240 Dell 4300s 1GB KIT PC133 SDRAM LOW-DENSITY NON-ECC MEMORY
<TommyT> and these worked.
<TommyT> the "low density" is apparently the key
<kwadroke> will have to remember that
<TommyT> I read the wikipedia page about RAM to try to understand the "low density" thing and am not completely sure
<TommyT> apparently most cheapo ram is "high density"
<kwadroke> not really sure of the difference
<kwadroke> it's been too long
<kwadroke> any one get any of the Raspberry Pis?
<TommyT> I bought the cheapo machine hoping to use it to convert some old VHS tapes to video files, either for burning to DVD or memory sticks or whatever.
<TommyT> I read something about the Pi but not much
<TommyT> I just checked the web site and there's a posting about "high demand." The web store is down...
<TommyT> is there a US source or are they all shipped from the UK?
<kwadroke> there's suposed to be 2 sources
<kwadroke> in the US
<TommyT> I really like the idea of the Pi -- I am curious how well it works in practice.
<kwadroke> it's only 700mhz
<kwadroke> with 512mb ram max
<kwadroke> or 256mb
<TommyT> I used to think 700mhz was plenty... but since it has hdmi on it you wonder if it has the throughput to do decent video
<TommyT> it would certainly run basic applications
<a_unix_geek> Raspberry PI?
<kwadroke> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cts=1331695335991&ved=0CFUQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.raspberrypi.org%2F&ei=5g5gT4-0BsTsgge_pryjCA&usg=AFQjCNEBMoebclm0Gk0LCZIStJbF04U1cQ&sig2=NXCUBq59QG1a8WuoPklrCQ
<kwadroke> http://www.raspberrypi.org/
<kwadroke> better link
<kwadroke> $35 arm computer
<TommyT> I was just looking in their forum... apparently the orders have completely overwhelmed their vendor
<kwadroke> yeah
<kwadroke> took down their servers
<a_unix_geek> oh, I was on a waiting list but will have to wait until I get back from Denver.  I think I want to replace the big sled server with that.
<a_unix_geek> It only has one ethernet jack, correct?
<TommyT> I may be wrong but I think one model has ethernet one just has usb?
<kwadroke> yes
<TommyT> or do both have ethernet?
<kwadroke> one has ethernet & 1 just has USB
<a_unix_geek> I'd need two ethernet,
<TommyT> yeah I don't think you'll make a router out of it unless you use usb-->ethernet
<TommyT> the FAQ says they can't do gigabit ethernet because of the bandwidth of the USB
<kwadroke> you could get the ethernet version and add a usb ethernet
<TommyT> I think the forums are funny because folks are getting excited about getting XP running using "double QEMU" ... which sounds like hell squared
<a_unix_geek> Yea, but then what about storage?  I use the crap out of my 2650 for temp file storage.  Also, some sshtunnel stuff going on there, but I think that wouldn't take much space.  I'd have to find a very reliable USB hub for ethernet dongle and USB hdd
<kwadroke> at least a powered one
<TommyT> yeah only a pretty small drive can be powered off the thing at 5v
<a_unix_geek> I bet Firmz could machine a baseplate and housing.
<TommyT> is Firmz like Boltz ?
<TommyT> a local shop?
<a_unix_geek> Do you think I could DD my current 2650 drive over to a RasPI drive and it still boot.  It took two weekends to get that router/firewall set back up.
<a_unix_geek> Firmwarez, a mutual friend of mine and Kwad
<kwadroke> Firmz is a person
<TommyT> Ah
<TommyT> a few days ago I was reading a biography of Sir Clive Sinclair, and it pointed out how much more popular his little computers were in the UK than they were in the US
<TommyT> There's a huge market there for little machines to tinker with
<kwadroke> much more popular. I had a couple of Timex Sinclairs
<TommyT> My family had one, but really quickly I started pointing out how well the case would make a doorstop
<TommyT> it didn't get used much
<TommyT> For some reason my father thought his IBM PC Jr. was a worthy successor
<TommyT> He actually used that one quite a bit
<TommyT> I built a bunch of the Sinclair watches in the 1970s, and had one of the first calculators ... I ordered the kit and they sent a built one
<TommyT> I probably still have it...
<TommyT> I remember explaining RPN to folks... then the TI-30 came out.
<TommyT> although it was HUGE compared to the Sinclair it had more buttons and was algebraic
<TommyT> or whatever you call it when you use an = button
<kwadroke> my sinclairs had membrane keyboards
<kwadroke> was a pain to type on
<TommyT> yes the TI/Sinclair had those awful buttons
<TommyT> I used to sell Atari 400s which was only slightly better
<TommyT> the Atari had raised areas around each button
<TommyT> The worst part about the Sinclair was the memory expansion pack that would lose connection easily
<TommyT> like when you were typing in a long program
<kwadroke> I had that problem too
<kwadroke> think I taped & zip tied mine
<TommyT> I figured I was cursed ... the first time I touched any computer it crashed
<TommyT> starting with a TRS-80 in 1977
<TommyT> Whoever had written the "lunar lander" game didn't do any range checking
<kwadroke> lol
<a_unix_geek> ok gents, off to bed - g'night
<TommyT> gnite
<kwadroke> about that time for me too
<TommyT> I'm still pretending to work on my taxes
<TommyT> but I oughta go in a bit
<kwadroke> I'm out. Cyas later
<Num83rGuy> I guess I;m a night owl.
<Num83rGuy> *I'm
<TommyT> apparently I am too... still pretending to work on taxes
<TommyT> but it's hard to keep my mind on it
<TommyT> that's it for me
<TommyT> no more night owl
<module000> anyone linux-admins in the little rock area looking for a full time gig?
#ubuntu-us-ar 2013-03-13
<az7_> chat night!
